
Show HN: Nudge4j connect your browser to the JVM (a different way of debugging) - lorenzosnap
https://lorenzoongithub.github.io/nudge4j/
======
lorenzosnap
hi everyone, lots of work on this idea of mine during the bank holiday
weekend. Any feedback is welcome.

